# Gentoo laptop, dothan b0 cpufreq broken

## SalsaDoom

Hey guys,

Anyone run Gentoo on a laptop with a Intel Centrino Dothan with B0 stepping? There are a bunch of these damn processors, Banias, Dothan A1's and now there are B0's and naturally they are all friggan incompatible. 

I've hunted all around the net, and the kernel developers seem to be vaguely aware of the problem, and there are various incomplete patches around that all solve little bits or fragments of the problem.. 

The problem, incidently, is that the kernel can't use cpufreq to change the speed on the fly, or (as far as I can tell) use the cpu's advanced features. I've gotten my kernel patched enough that I can change the cpu speed manually by echoing scaling governers into /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor (ie, "powersave" or "performance") to set the cpu at 600mhz and 1700mhz (my max speed)... but I would like to run a program like speedfreq or cpufreqd to have it handled automatically... only the userspace driver from the kernel is broken even with my patching. 

Anyone gotten any luck with these cpus? If your not sure how to tell with cpu you've got, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and a Dothan B0 looks like this: 

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

 

Particularly note the stepping is 6, I think A1's are 0 or 1. Or something.

--SD

----------

## Lightspeed

I just got a new laptop with a Dothan CPU (the Pentium M 715). I haven't applied any kernel patches or anything yet... running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 atm.

Strange things seem to be happening with this setup - in particular it looks like linux is overclocking the CPU by default! Here is my /proc/cpuinfo:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1713.026

cache size   : 64 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips   : 3389.14
```

Of course, the cache is incorrectly reported, but it also reckons that my 1.5 GHz CPU is running at over 1.7 GHz!

Also, what is different about /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq? Because that is instead claiming that the CPU is running at 1.6 GHz. Either way it's faster than it should be. How can I check for certain what frequency the CPU is really running at? If it is indeed overclocked right now, I must say it hasn't shown any signs of instability yet.

----------

## brodo

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> There are a bunch of these damn processors, Banias, Dothan A1's and now there are B0's and naturally they are all friggan incompatible. 

  Depends on what you mean with "incompatible".

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> I've hunted all around the net, and the kernel developers seem to be vaguely aware of the problem, and there are various incomplete patches around that all solve little bits or fragments of the problem.. 

  2.6.9-rc2 does support dothan b0 cpufreq. you need to enable x86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI to make it work. Update to the help text denoting this is on the way to Linus.

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> The problem, incidently, is that the kernel can't use cpufreq to change the speed on the fly,

  FUD. The kernel can, cpufreq is used. It's just a new CPU, and due to some uncertainties to Intel docs it needed to be enabled in the kernel. Done since 2.6.9-rc1.

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> (as far as I can tell) use the cpu's advanced features.

  And what may these be? FUD, AFAICT.

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> I've gotten my kernel patched enough that I can change the cpu speed manually by echoing scaling governers into /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor (ie, "powersave" or "performance") to set the cpu at 600mhz and 1700mhz (my max speed)... but I would like to run a program like speedfreq or cpufreqd to have it handled automatically...

  Enable the "userspace" governor and set the CPU frequency manually, or run a cpufreq daemon like speedfreqd or cpufreqd on top of it, or enable the "ondemand" governor also available in 2.6.9-rc2]

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> only the userspace driver from the kernel is broken even with my patching. 

  or because of your patching? I haven't heard about problems with the userspace cpufreq governor in ages. Well, there is one side-issue noted on the ACPI devel list, but it is besides the point here.

----------

## brodo

 *Lightspeed wrote:*   

> I just got a new laptop with a Dothan CPU (the Pentium M 715). I haven't applied any kernel patches or anything yet... running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 atm.
> 
> Strange things seem to be happening with this setup - in particular it looks like linux is overclocking the CPU by default! Here is my /proc/cpuinfo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Post 

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_driver
```

 and

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuinfo_cur_freq
```

 and

as well as a full dmesg, please.[/code]

----------

## Lightspeed

 *brodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Post 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# ls -1R /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0:

cpufreq

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq:

cpuinfo_max_freq

cpuinfo_min_freq

scaling_available_frequencies

scaling_available_governors

scaling_cur_freq

scaling_driver

scaling_governor

scaling_max_freq

scaling_min_freq

```

```
# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/*

1600000

600000

1600000 1400000 1200000 800000 600000

powersave userspace performance

1600000

acpi-cpufreq

performance

1600000

600000

```

```
# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #19 Mon Sep 13 16:13:26 BST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fee0000 - 000000001feec000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feec000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec10000 - 00000000fec20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130784

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126688 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACER                                      ) @ 0x000f62c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fee6205

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1feebf2c

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1feebfa0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1feebfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0x0

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1498.782 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512404k/523136k available (3017k kernel code, 9968k reserved, 952k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1029k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56e3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5751, set palette = c00c578b

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe080b000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS not found.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW242C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

speedstep-centrino: found unsupported CPU with Enhanced SpeedStep: send /proc/cpuinfo to Jeremy Fitzhardinge <jeremy@goop.org>

cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.

cpufreq:  P0: 1600 MHz, 24000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq: *P1: 1400 MHz, 20000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P2: 1200 MHz, 18000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P3: 800 MHz, 16000 mW, 10 uS

cpufreq:  P4: 600 MHz, 12000 mW, 10 uS

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e1877000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: fatal error

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HC died; cleaning up

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d020a000-d020a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00c09f00001f4691]

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56595 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855GM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

hsfengine: module license 'see LICENSE file distributed with driver' taints kernel.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF0

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF1

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for ttySHSF7

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for hsfdcp0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for hsfdiag0

ttySHSF0 at I/O 0x2400 (irq = 10) is a Conexant HSF softmodem (PCI-8086:24c6-1025:0064)

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:49:ed:f1

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.7

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.<7>ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

agpgart: Detected Intel(R) i855PM chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv2 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv2

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 55574528

[fglrx] max   LFB = 55574528

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

----------

## jay

I have also a Dothan 1,6Ghz and tried 2.6.9rc2:

On bootup I get the message: speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model...

cpufreq doesn't work because /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 is empty... 

Any workaround?

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> I have also a Dothan 1,6Ghz and tried 2.6.9rc2:
> 
> On bootup I get the message: speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model...
> 
> cpufreq doesn't work because /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 is empty... 
> ...

 

No workaround, but solution. Enable CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI.

----------

## brodo

 *Lightspeed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # dmesg
> 
> ...

 

You got a sick BIOS here. It reports the max frequency state in the ACPI tables as 1600 instead of 1500, and as the ACPI specification is broken, cpufreq can't detect the current state. It guesses it's 1400 (as 1498 is closer to 1400 than to 1600), and as you use the performance governor it then tries to switch to P0. In doing so, it tries to adjust the reported frequency (1498) by a factor of (1600/1400) which results in the almost 1700 reported in /proc/cpuinfo. It may cause some timers to finish early, but I think the CPU itself is not overclocked. Please check for a BIOS update, if none is available, read the info at http://acpi.sf.net on how to correct the DSDT. While doing so, please post the _PSS object in its current form on this page so that I may verify my assumptions.

----------

## jay

 *brodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No workaround, but solution. Enable CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI.

 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

That's the relevant part of my .config, so this is unfortunately not the solution to my problem (I wish it was).  Is it possible that the 1,6 Ghz processor ist too new?

EDIT: Looks like the same problem here:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223411&highlight=centrino

Will look into DSDT now.

----------

## jay

Ok I first tried the suggestions in the above tread using ACPI cpufreq qithout success. Then I disassembled DSDT following instructions here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145&highlight=dsdt+howto

1. There is no  _PSS object in the DSDT.

2. When I try to recompile DSDT I get following error:

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20040715 [Sep 19 2004]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2004 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 2.0c

dsdt.dsl  7702:     If (SS1)

Error    1037 -      ^ syntax error, unexpected PARSEOP_IF

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 7712 lines, 263688 bytes, 3399 keywords

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 0 Optimizations

```

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> 1. There is no  _PSS object in the DSDT.

 

Then I need a complete dmesg from you. In the meantime: are there SSDTs? If so, check them for _PSS.

----------

## brodo

ray:  forgot to mentioned that you should enable both the ACPI cpufreq driver and SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO and SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI for the dmesg you'll send me.

----------

## jay

 *jay wrote:*   

> Then I need a complete dmesg from you. In the meantime: are there SSDTs? If so, check them for _PSS.

 

I don't think there is any SSDT, havent found anything in the logs nor in the /proc directory.

Here is may dmesg output:

```

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe0080000, size 3072k

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Fan [FN00] (off)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (36 C)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.28

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]   M2NE model detected, supported

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 431M

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] [drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] [drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc800, 00:11:2f:73:e2:d6, IRQ 16

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ICH4: chipset revision 3

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide0...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Using anticipatory io scheduler

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide1...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-R6372, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide2...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide3...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide4...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Probing IDE interface ide5...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hda: cache flushes supported

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e001a800

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000d480

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d800

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d880

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  Firmware: 4.6

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  180 degree mounted touchpad

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  Sensor: 18

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  new absolute packet format

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  -> four buttons

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  -> multifinger detection

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]  -> palm detection

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0005 -> 0007)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] codec_semaphore: semaphore is not ready [0x1][0x700300]

                - Last output repeated 284 times -

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49411 usecs

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ALSA device list:

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel]   #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0x1f800400, irq 17

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4026 buckets, 32208 max) - 336 bytes per conntrack

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI wakeup devices: 

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Mounted devfs on /dev

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200 Network Driver, 0.7

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] eth1: Setting MAC to 00:0e:35:55:4b:a7

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Sep 19 23:11:02 [kernel] ipw2200: Calibration

Sep 19 23:11:03 [kernel] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

```

----------

## jay

I have found the reason: The amibios in my laptop is broken causing speedfreq to be disabled even when it is shown enabled in the setup (but linux can't be wrong  :Wink:   Luckily my vendor (ASUS) provided me with a new bios update.

Since the flash utility is an dos-based tool,  here is an  excellent instruction how to create a bootable cd, containing your new bios and the flash-tools:

http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html

Now I have a new bios revision and the /cpufreq directory is populated. YAY!

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> I don't think there is any SSDT, havent found anything in the logs nor in the /proc directory.
> 
> Here is may dmesg output:

 

Sorry, but it's incomplete. try "dmesg -s20000000" . There is no SSDT entry in /proc/acpi/

even if a SSDT exists. It can be noted in the first few lines of the kernel boot log, though. That's why I want to see it.

[/quote]

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> I have found the reason: The amibios in my laptop is broken causing speedfreq to be disabled even when it is shown enabled in the setup (but linux can't be wrong ;-)  Luckily my vendor (ASUS) provided me with a new bios update.

  Excellent. Which driver does work now? acpi or speedstep-centrino? Or both?

----------

## Lightspeed

Hi brodo, thanks for all your replies, you seem to know a lot about these acpi issues! And your explanation for my CPU frequency issues sounds very believable. I should perhaps also add that I seem to have problems with reading the battery status in linux (/proc/acpi/battery is empty, as is /proc/acpi/ac_adapter) - probably suggestive of other acpi problems.

I checked for any BIOS updates for my laptop, but unfortunately there don't seem to be any yet (it is a very new model - an Acer Aspire 1681 LCi).

So I had a look at the information about fixing the DSDT etc. I got as far as disassembling the current DSDT which I have put here if it is of any help. Unfortunately I think fixing it might be beyond me  :Sad:  but when I tried recompiling it as is with the Intel compiler there were only 3 warnings anyway, and I'd be surprised if fixing those would make any difference? I am not sure exactly what you wanted regarding "the _PSS object", but if it is something from the DSDT then you should be able to find it from the above link.

----------

## brodo

 *Lightspeed wrote:*   

> Hi brodo, thanks for all your replies, you seem to know a lot about these acpi issues!

  Thanks.

The problem is here: 

```

            Method (_PSS, 0, NotSerialized)

            {

                If (CLNM)

                {

                    Return (CPSS)

                }

                Return (PPSS)

            }

            Name (CPSS, Package (0x01)

            {

                Package (0x06)

                {

                    0x0640, 

                    0x5DC0, 

                    0x0A, 

                    0x0A, 

                    0x89, 

                    0x00

                }

            })

            Name (PPSS, Package (0x05)

            {

                Package (0x06)

                {

                    0x0640, 

```

First of all, only the acpi module will work on your notebook, not the speedstep-centrino. Also, the values 0x0640 in the lines above are 1600 in non-hexadecimal, instead of 1500. This means you should replace these values with 0x05dc when re-compiling the DSDT.

For help in re-compiling the DSDT : I have very limited experience in doing so, but there are excellent threads in this forum, or alternatively ask for help on the ACPI linux mailing list.

----------

## Lightspeed

Excellent! That change has fixed the strange frequencies I was seeing. I now get the 1.5 GHz that I'd expect. And by switching from the performance scaling_governor to either userspace or powersave the clock speed can now be changed successfully too  :Smile:  Thanks again brodo!

----------

## SalsaDoom

All the features of my CPU presently work with the 2.6.8.1-mm4 sources -- including cpufreq, etc. So thats nice. I'm sure those features will make it into the stable sources soon enough.

brodo: What a flame your post was! 

Incompatible: As in, all the cpu features of Dothan B0's are not working in as of 2.6.8.1. It runs -- its x86, obviously. Frequency scaling in particular. Whats so unclear?

I did not try 2.6.9-rc2 since I had some troubles booting 2.6.9 kernels. But noted.

No FUD, I'm not posting FUD you ass. It didn't work in the gentoo sources or the latest linus kernels. How is that FUD? Its not. What a stupid thing to say.

Yes yes, if you enable the userspace driver it works -- IF THE KERNEL SUPPORTS THOSE FEATURES FOR THAT PARTICULAR CPU which was THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE because at the time, I didn't have a kernel that did.

Cripes. I'm not even gonna respond to that trash about breaking it with my patching. 

Anyway, --mm4 sources and anything later seem to have proper support for these cpu's now so its all well.

----------

## brodo

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> All the features of my CPU presently work with the 2.6.8.1-mm4 sources -- including cpufreq, etc. So thats nice. I'm sure those features will make it into the stable sources soon enough.

 

The cpufreq-related parts will. Thanks for letting us know it works now.

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No FUD, I'm not posting FUD you ...

 

I think you owe me an apology. 

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> It didn't work in the gentoo sources or the latest linus kernels. How is that FUD? Its not. What a stupid thing to say.

  Because you made a general assumption and said the "cpu's advanced features" don't work. AFAICS, only _one_ such feature didn't work the first time you tried.

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> Yes yes, if you enable the userspace driver it works -- IF THE KERNEL SUPPORTS THOSE FEATURES FOR THAT PARTICULAR CPU which was THE PROBLEM IN THE FIRST PLACE because at the time, I didn't have a kernel that did.

  I'll quote you again, this time in your first post:

 *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> I've gotten my kernel patched enough that I can change the cpu speed manually by echoing scaling governer

  and  *SalsaDoom wrote:*   

> only the userspace driver from the kernel is broken even with my patching.

 

To summarize: I was annoyed by your assumption that many of the CPU's advanced features aren't supported, that the developers "seem to be vaguely aware of the problem", that they have created "incomplete patches" which solve "little bits or fragments of the problem" and that the "userspace" governor "is broken". After all, cpufreq developers had been very aware of the problem, patches which solved it were complete, and the userspace governor works fine.

----------

## jay

Sorry for the delay. I have been off-line lately. I have reviewed the whole dmesg.  There is no SSDT present.

 *brodo wrote:*   

> Excellent. Which driver does work now? acpi or speedstep-centrino? Or both?

 

Speedstep centrino works fine in 2.6.9rc2. The dynamic scaling is between 600 and 1600 Mhz depending on the cpu load. ACPI works too, giving me 8 throttling states between 0 and 87% Great work!

----------

## Sargon

 *jay wrote:*   

> Speedstep centrino works fine in 2.6.9rc2. The dynamic scaling is between 600 and 1600 Mhz depending on the cpu load. ACPI works too, giving me 8 throttling states between 0 and 87% Great work!

 

It works for me too, but I still think the system is way too hot. Under no load, it's 57 degrees while it's only at about 40 degree under Windows when doing nothing. The fans are obviously not running then. The only difference is that Windows runs on 200MHz while Linux runs un 600MHz. But that can hardly explain the temperature difference.

Could you tell what temperature you get on an idle and/or busy system? Or any ideas?

Sargon

----------

## brodo

 *Sargon wrote:*   

> It works for me too, but I still think the system is way too hot. Under no load, it's 57 degrees while it's only at about 40 degree under Windows when doing nothing. The fans are obviously not running then. The only difference is that Windows runs on 200MHz while Linux runs un 600MHz. But that can hardly explain the temperature difference.

  This can't really influence temperature, because throttling doesn't reduce energy usage overall.

 *Sargon wrote:*   

> Or any ideas?

  Try out the patches from http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1958, use the kernel's laptop-mode, reduce cron jobs

----------

## jay

My avereage temp is 47°C. This patch isn't needed anyway, since all three C states are supported on my system.  But wait, I have another laptop wit a p3m around which still has unsupported C2/C3 states - will give this patch a shot tonight on this system.

----------

## jay

On my p3m: 

Before the patch:

```
processor id:            0

acpi id:                 1

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

<not supported>

active state:            C1

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     00000000

states:

   *C1:                  promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00000000]

    C2:                  <not supported>

    C3:                  <not supported>

<not supported>
```

After applying the patch:

```

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 1

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        no

throttling control:      no

limit interface:         no

<not supported>

active state:            C1

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     00000000

states:

   *C1:         type[1] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00000000]

<not supported>
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Brodo, can you post these results at the osdl bugzilla too? I don't want to open another account just for this one. Thanks in advance.

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 11

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1200MHz

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 1196.152

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips   : 2367.48
```

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> My avereage temp is 47°C. This patch isn't needed anyway, since all three C states are supported on my system.

  There may be more states of type C2 or type C3 [unfortunately, the patch, Intel and some people name that "C4", for example], so it may indeed help.

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> On my p3m: 
> 
> Before the patch:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Doesn't seem to be related to that "bug" at bugzilla. Can you do the following, please? You need to compile the processor part as a module.

```
echo -n "0x01000000" > /proc/acpi/debug_layer

echo -n "0x0000ffff" > /proc/acpi/debug_level

modprobe processor
```

and post the resulting dmesg here or make it available somewhere.[/code]

----------

## den_RDC

Erronious posting

----------

## brodo

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> Framebuffer makes my screen freeze (everything else still works though). I had exactly the same problem with the rc2-nitro series though.
> 
> ...
> 
> It also seems that it interprets my resolution wrongly (i asked for 1400x1050, wich works nicely on rc1 )

  Huh? I guess few people working on fb will find this post, as it is in a cpufreq-related thread...

----------

## den_RDC

 *brodo wrote:*   

>  *den_RDC wrote:*   Framebuffer makes my screen freeze (everything else still works though). I had exactly the same problem with the rc2-nitro series though.
> 
> ...
> 
> It also seems that it interprets my resolution wrongly (i asked for 1400x1050, wich works nicely on rc1 )  Huh? I guess few people working on fb will find this post, as it is in a cpufreq-related thread...

 

This is what happens when you have to much browser windows open, my excuses (i'll remove the post). I do have a Pentium M 1.6ghz stepping B0, but speedstep seems to work fine for me (i have the same results as Jay)  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

 *brodo wrote:*   

> You need to compile the processor part as a module.
> 
> ```
> echo -n "0x01000000" > /proc/acpi/debug_layer
> 
> ...

 

For the record: you need to enable debug as well, otherwise the /debug_* are not present. Now making processor as module gives a compiling problem with ksym.o which can be fixed using this patch: http://bugme.osdl.org/attachment.cgi?id=2389&action=view

Off to rebooting, will report back then.

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For the record: you need to enable debug as well, otherwise the /debug_* are not present. Now making processor as module gives a compiling problem with ksym.o which can be fixed using this patch: http://bugme.osdl.org/attachment.cgi?id=2389&action=view
> 
> Off to rebooting, will report back then.

  Sorry for the inconveniences, I wasn't aware of these issues/bugs.Last edited by brodo on Wed Sep 29, 2004 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jay

Th dmesg output 

```

0000 (reserved)

247MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 63465

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 59369 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f7220

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   M2400A   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0f7e9000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   M2400A   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0f7e9080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   M2400A   0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0f7e9040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS M2400A   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 vga=791 video=intelfb

Could not enable APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1196.152 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 246740k/253860k available (2895k kernel code, 6600k reserved, 1093k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2367.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=1183744)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1200MHz stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

 tbxface-0117 [02] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F004) - 685 Objects with 53 Devices 218 Methods 28 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c052e83c

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

evxfevnt-0093 [03] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf15d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040715

evgpeblk-0980 [07] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs at 000000000000E428 on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0989 [07] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 5 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-0980 [07] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs at 000000000000E42C on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0989 [07] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 0 Wake, Enabled 3 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...................................................................................

Initialized 27/28 Regions 10/10 Fields 23/23 Buffers 23/29 Packages (694 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:.........................................................

57 Devices found containing: 57 _STA, 1 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fbe30

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbe60, dseg 0xf0000

pnp: 00:11: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:11: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:11: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.17 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 196M

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd0180000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.28

  L84F model detected, supported

(snip)

acpi_processor-2542 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Bus mastering arbitration control present

acpi_processor-2586 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Processor [0:1]

acpi_processor-2592 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Invalid PBLK length [5]

acpi_processor-0631 [186] acpi_processor_get_pow: No _CST, giving up

acpi_processor-0896 [186] acpi_processor_get_pow: lvl2[0x00000000] lvl3[0x00000000]

acpi_processor-1786 [185] acpi_processor_get_thr: pblk_address[0x00000000] duty_offset[0] duty_width[0]

acpi_processor-1794 [185] acpi_processor_get_thr: No throttling register

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

```

----------

## brodo

[quote="jay"]Th dmesg output 

```

acpi_processor-2542 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Bus mastering arbitration control present

acpi_processor-2586 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Processor [0:1]

acpi_processor-2592 [184] acpi_processor_get_inf: Invalid PBLK length [5]

```

That's where the problem is. Could you revert the _CST patch, please? Then you might try modifying the kernel sources a bit:

In drivers/acpi/processor.c some code states:

```
else if (object.processor.pblk_length != 6)
```

change that "6" to "5" and (else something will break)

```
pr->power.states[ACPI_STATE_C3].address = objects.processor.pblk_address + 5
```

to 

```
pr->power.states[ACPI_STATE_C3].address = NULL
```

.

Alternatively, if this looks too risky to you, you can just add 

```
{unsigned int i; for (i=0;i<5;i++) printk("0x%x\n", objects.processor.pblk_address + i);}
```

 right below 

```
pr->id = cpu_index
```

----------

## jay

dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)
> 
> 

 

# cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor id:            0
> 
> acpi id:                 1
> ...

 

wow, thanks brodo! your patch works.  I don't know the ACPI specs, but changing that "6" to "5" means problably that my acpi somehow broken? Is there any way to add this or another workaround permamently into processor.c ? Again many thanks!

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> wow, thanks brodo! your patch works.  I don't know the ACPI specs, but changing that "6" to "5" means problably that my acpi somehow broken?

 Yes, badly. This time it's the FADT table, AFAICS

 *jay wrote:*   

> Is there any way to add this or another workaround permamently into processor.c ?

  I'm not really sure. Can you double-check there are no strange options in BIOS which may have influence on the system's ACPI behaviour, please? And post a lspci?

----------

## jay

Nothing special in this Award Bios. It is the latest release from ASUS (205), more than one year old and the only acpi related option is lcd brightness on ac-adapter on /off.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

01:0a.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## brodo

So no options like "Throttle CPU when idle", "CPU power management" or something like that in BIOS? Anyways, can you now add the {unsigned int i; for (i=0;i<6;i++) printk("TEST: 0x%x\n", objects.processor.pblk_address + i);} hunk to processor.c, and post the output?

----------

## jay

No similiar options. Your debug patch either with i<5 or i<6 doesn't compile because "objects" is undeclared in function "acpi_processor_get_info".

----------

## brodo

 *jay wrote:*   

> No similiar options. Your debug patch either with i<5 or i<6 doesn't compile because "objects" is undeclared in function "acpi_processor_get_info".

  Please replace objects with object, and use the (i<6) patch unless that segfaults/oopses

----------

## jay

Wow, even better:

```

0xe410

0xe411

0xe412

0xe413

0xe414

0xe415

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

```

# cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/*

```

processor id:            0

acpi id:                 1

bus mastering control:   yes

power management:        yes

throttling control:      yes

limit interface:         yes

active limit:            P0:T0

user limit:              P0:T0

thermal limit:           P0:T0

active state:            C2

default state:           C1

bus master activity:     ffffffff

states:

    C1:                  promotion[C2] demotion[--] latency[000] usage[00026520]   *C2:                  promotion[C3] demotion[C1] latency[090] usage[00191284]    C3:                  promotion[--] demotion[C2] latency[250] usage[00000000]state count:             8

active state:            T0

states:

   *T0:                  00%

    T1:                  12%

    T2:                  25%

    T3:                  37%

    T4:                  50%

    T5:                  62%

    T6:                  75%

    T7:                  87%

```

----------

## brodo

[quote="jay"]Wow, even better:

```

0xe410

0xe411

0xe412

0xe413

0xe414

0xe415

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

```

And, let me guess, cat /proc/ioports shows this area occupied by the LPC bridge...

 *jay wrote:*   

> # cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/*
> 
> ```
> 
> bus master activity:     ffffffff
> ...

 

Any USB device connected? Try removing it, then C3 might be used. There's a guide on how to get C3 to work on the wiki at http://acpi.sourceforge.net

----------

## jay

In my case it was the PCMCIA card. If I unplug it, finally C3 state gets enabled. Wohoo! Thanks brodo!

Here is the link to the wiki:

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/WhyMyC3PowerStateIsNotUsed

----------

## brodo

Could you post a dmidecode output here in a couple of weeks, please? Then I'll remember and try to add a (permanent) workaround to drivers/acpi/processor.c --I won't do it now because of lack of time, and so C3 gets lots of testing on your notebook first.

----------

## Avatar1983

I realise this is a pretty old thread now, but I'm having a similar problem. I have a Dothan 1.6Ghz processor. The cpufreq-speedstep driver does not work, it gives the following dmesg output: 

```
speedstep-centrino: invalid ACPI data

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz": 

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled
```

Regardless of wether CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is enabled or not. If I have just this driver on, I have no /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq directory. 

The acpi-cpufreq driver does work, giving me the following dmesg output: 

```
acpi-cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI performance management activated.
```

However I only get two entries in scaling_available_frequencies: 16000000 and 600000. I suspect the culprit are my acpi tables. I have disassembled them and there is _PSS stuff in the SSDT:

```

Name (_PSS, Package (0x02)

        {

            Package (0x06)

            {

                0x00000640, 

                0x00000000, 

                0x00000064, 

                0x0000006E, 

                0x00000083, 

                0x00000000

            }, 

            Package (0x06)

            {

                0x00000258, 

                0x00000000, 

                0x00000064, 

                0x0000006E, 

                0x00000183, 

                0x00000001

            }

```

I have posted the complete dsdt and ssdt in case they are useful. 

I think that means it reports only those two frequencies, 0x640 being 1600 in decimal and 0x258 being 600. My question is this: can I fix this? And if so how? Maybe brodo can give me a hand with this, you seem to really know what you are talking about! Thanks in advance!

----------

## brodo

 *Avatar1983 wrote:*   

> I think that means it reports only those two frequencies, 0x640 being 1600 in decimal and 0x258 being 600. My question is this: can I fix this?

  Unfortunately, no. It depends on information only the BIOS authors know about. You can hope for a table-based speedstep-centrino cpufreq driver for Dothans (instead of the current acpi-based form), though. There seems to be some momentum to get something like this to work, and some good ideas in this regard have been posted to the cpufreq list lately.

 *Avatar1983 wrote:*   

> And if so how? Maybe brodo can give me a hand with this, you seem to really know what you are talking about!

   :Very Happy:  thanks.

----------

## Avatar1983

Ok, thanks. At least I know what's going on now   :Smile: 

----------

